# fan not turning on



## jrandirelys (Feb 15, 2008)

well i have a liltle problem man fan wont turn on at all and i checked to see if there is power running to the fan and the is not can it be a bad relay and witch one is it. ??? and were are the relays for the fan located???


----------

